# Affordable Boats under $4000



## gator1873

Can anyone share some links and info on low cost boats that can be purchased for under $4000

Must be able to carry 2 people.

I am looking for new boats, boat only. No motor or trailer etc.

I look forward to your input,
Gator


----------



## Parkerskimmer

gator1873 said:


> Can anyone share some links and info on low cost boats that can be purchased for under $4000
> 
> Must be able to carry 2 people.
> 
> I am looking for new boats, boat only. No motor or trailer etc.
> 
> I look forward to your input,
> Gator


Check out skimmer skiffs, I own one and they are great lil skiffs, they start at about 3200 and can be customized to your liking


----------



## gator1873

Parkerskimmer said:


> Check out skimmer skiffs, I own one and they are great lil skiffs, they start at about 3200 and can be customized to your liking


Looks like a pretty nice boat. Any issues with that boat I should know about, what outboard should I pair with that boat? 15hp short shaft?


----------



## tj14

SaltMarsh 14 is a great small skiff at around $3500 and is built with vinylester resin and kevler fabric in the build layup also.

http://saltmarshskiffs.com/mod1444.html

See it in action here:


----------



## Parkerskimmer

gator1873 said:


> Looks like a pretty nice boat. Any issues with that boat I should know about, what outboard should I pair with that boat? 15hp short shaft?


I've had mine for almost 2 years now and haven't had any issues, I live on the water so the boat gets used 3-4 times a week, I've had it all over Florida and it preformed great.I am currently running a 25 merc 2 stroke and it has all the power you need,I'm seeing about 32 mph wot


----------



## Vertigo

Where and how do you plan to use the boat? $4000 will buy a lot of different kinds of new hulls. If I were looking for a new hull for inshore fishing in my area, I'd give a serious look at the G3 1548 VBW, which would run very nicely on a 25 hp 2-stroke. Carolina Skiff doesn't get much respect here, but they make an inexpensive boat that will get the job done. Neither of these boats will be good for poling thru the Everglades, but they're good for specific areas and uses.


----------



## MariettaMike

http://www.basshunter.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=11&Itemid=0


----------



## noeettica

Look into Gheenoes 

LT-25 is tip of the Line Very Affordable 

If you keep it light a 15 hp will move it along nicely ...


----------



## CurtisWright

Do you have a motor and a trailer already?


----------



## gator1873

CurtisWright said:


> Do you have a motor and a trailer already?


No, but there available locally, pretty cheap.


----------



## gator1873

noeettica said:


> Look into Gheenoes
> 
> LT-25 is tip of the Line Very Affordable
> 
> If you keep it light a 15 hp will move it along nicely ...


It will hold two grown men?


----------



## Gramps

Yes an LT25 will hold two grown men easily. It's a great boat for the price, will hold its resale value - especially outside of Florida where the pickens get slim.


----------



## devrep

Mike, not sure why you put the hells bay photo in this thread but aren't the seats facing the wrong way?


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

Check out speedcraft boats. Angel has a 14 ft model he's building that's probably much more sea worthy then the boats mentioned above. I believe his base model 14 is around $3000.


----------



## gator1873

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> Check out speedcraft boats. Angel has a 14 ft model he's building that's probably much more sea worthy then the boats mentioned above. I believe his base model 14 is around $3000.


Any pictures of links to this boat? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

Here's the old thread link. 
http://www.microskiff.com/threads/new-speedcraft-skiff.34761/

He will build it however you want. 
Just another option to consider..... 


Good luck with your search.


----------



## KnotHome

Check out Stumpknocker or Americraft. Fiberglass, flat bottom. Nothing fancy, but I abused mine and never had any trouble.The Suzuki was another story. I don't like aluminum for fishing- too loud.


----------



## zlenart1

I second the salt marsh 14, can't beat the price especially for kevlar. You'd be surprised how much space there actually is on that 14ft boat, I've been on my friends salt marsh with two other guys and felt fine and have spent a lot of time on another friend's IPB 14 and we're both over 200lbs and love the boat.


----------



## pt448

Mr. B's/R&H Fiberglass in Laranger used to make this 14' model that would be in your price range. Not sure if they still make it. There's also a Stumpknocker dealer in Harvey. I've got a Carolina Skiff J16 and while it has it's shortcomings, I really like it. There are plenty around here for cheap. There's alway the aluminum route too. If you're only looking to spend $4K, the travel expenses to get to some of these Florida builders and back would be pretty significant. Then you've got to get to the state tax office to pay taxes on it before you can register it.

Of course, I'm assuming based on your signature that you're in Louisiana and we all what ass-uming does. Where are you located?


----------



## gator1873

pt448 said:


> Mr. B's/R&H Fiberglass in Laranger used to make this 14' model that would be in your price range. Not sure if they still make it. There's also a Stumpknocker dealer in Harvey. I've got a Carolina Skiff J16 and while it has it's shortcomings, I really like it. There are plenty around here for cheap. There's alway the aluminum route too. If you're only looking to spend $4K, the travel expenses to get to some of these Florida builders and back would be pretty significant. Then you've got to get to the state tax office to pay taxes on it before you can register it.
> 
> Of course, I'm assuming based on your signature that you're in Louisiana and we all what ass-uming does. Where are you located?


I am in Meraux La, how do you like your j16 ? Can you tell me the pro's and cons of the Carolina Skiff.

Thanks!


----------



## pt448

gator1873 said:


> I am in Meraux La, how do you like your j16 ? Can you tell me the pro's and cons of the Carolina Skiff.
> 
> Thanks!


What I like: very shallow draft, simplicity, solid, easy to take care of/maintain, cheap, spacious, stable
What I don't like: the ride (rough and wet in any kind of chop/wind), no true dry storage
I mostly fish PAC and Golden Meadow and don't get into big, open water much so the poor ride doesn't really bother me. It doesn't pole well from the stern, but I find that it's very easy to track and spin from the bow. Trolling motor also works well. Some of the other boats in your target price range will ride and pole better, but the trade off is size and stability. Just depends on how you fish and what you're looking to do.


----------

